# Baby Pigeon looking for new home in Michigan



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi everyone, I have a ferel baby pigeon whom has been with me now for 2 1/2months now I rescued her from being eattin by 4 seagulls, she fell out of the nest. She is approximently 3- 3 1/2 months old now. She is a blue bar checked pigeon and I am looking for a good home for her/him. She has been solely inside and is a total sweetheart of a bird. If anyone is interested please contact me via: [email protected] . 

Thanks in advance
Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well everyone Thank you for the private messages of wanting to adopt my baby pigeon but unforuately I have decided to just keep her as I have grown very attached to her. She is a fiesty little bird and kind of funny to watch her do new things and watch her grow. Thanks everyone.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How wonderful, Cindy! WISH YOU BOTH ALL THE BEST!!

Do keep us updated!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Cindy

Been there - done that  

I'm so glad you decided to keep her. I have never regretted keeping the ones we now call our "keepers".


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks again I will do just that.


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

Oh Cindy thats wonderful. These birdies have such great personalities that you get attached so quickly. I'm happy for both you and the little one.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cindy, I am so glad you have decided to keep her. Not long after I took Jax in, I once naively thought about re-homing her as I was worried that I didn't have the right kind of home to keep her in (v. small bedsit). Being a wild bird, after all, I had never heard of anyone keeping a pet pigeon in the house and thought I was denying her of a better life.

I thank God that I never gave her away as her fun personality and loving ways make me so very proud to own her.

Lindi


----------

